# Huffy SlingShot with new chain guard decal



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2021)

Listing for a very good friend ,only one picture for now .All his bikes are amazing .Chain guard decal replaced .


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 29, 2021)

How much is shipping and is it original paint?


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2021)

All original paint just new chain guard decal . Shipping would be around 100 I’m sure . Will be going to butler bike show too


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2021)

All original paint just new chain guard decal . Shipping would be around 100 I’m sure . Will be going to butler pa show on 23rd of 
January


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 4, 2022)

jungleterry said:


> All original paint just new chain guard decal . Shipping would be around 100 I’m sure . Will be going to butler pa show on 23rd of
> January



hello this one has been restored .great job I have to say .


----------

